# Inventory Storage and Transport



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

I've been doing shows now for a number of years and we have a pretty good system of storage and transport using large totes and such. Recently though we've decided to move off of Etsy and launch our own site. Have already made some sales but looking through my boxes for the smaller stuff is going to be come a pain once we get going(hopefully) 
Things like pens, bottle openers, coffee scoops…. etc. looking for ideas on storing them for easy access when sold online and easy transprt to and from shows. I was thinking about scrapbooking boxes. Open to ideas.

Thanks.

CtL


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

Chris have a look at the offerings here

Look around the rest of their site too, I like the idea of these for pens, assuming you have them in bags of some sort (I like the velvet bags, cheap from pen supply places) and/or tag them so you can locate the one you want.


----------

